# Sliding door for loft ??



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to change my hinged door to a sliding door for my flying loft....My wooden door is 28 inches accross.....So I assume I need a 60 inch track,and a pair of rollers to attach to the top of my door..I have to wall mount the sliding door....I have been trying to get a price on the track & rollers..But so far nothing......Anyone here use a sliding door,and how much does it cost for what I have mentioned here ??? And where do I buy/get it from ?? Lowes does not carry it anymore...And Home Depot seems to be real high end for what I want...Help !!!.....Alamo


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have sliding doors between my sections.
I got the hardware out of an old barn--Its kinda heavy/larger than you like--BUT hey I could not beat the Price [ Free ] Just had to remove it.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I used a sliding door in my loft. I have a thread going in the loft section called "My first Loft". I just used a closet door track. It cost like 14 bucks and your could rig it to work for you. Instead of mounting it through the top like I did, just drill some holes through the side of it and side mount it. Your door would still roll on it perfect.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

maybe you could put some casters on the bottom of the door and make a rail/track out of some 1x2's 

also...what about looking into the patio or closet door stuff?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1116.html


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

newtopidgeons said:


> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1116.html


That looks a lot like the track that i used from home depot. Only cost me 14 bucks, and didnt have to pay shipping.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys...Will check Home Depot,and if they don`t have any,will check with Foy`s...
I never gave Foy`s a thought !!.......Alamo

Home Depot: $13.00....2 hrs later...Walla !! Sliding door.....The only problem is,I still want to pull/push the door,as per hinges....Alamo


----------



## loftdoors (Feb 10, 2012)

We manufacture and sell barn doors and the sliding hardware. We are located in Burlington, ON , Canada. For pictures and pricing, visit: www.loftdoors.com


----------

